# 2 New ones



## Seer (Dec 31, 2011)

Nothing special one is Mesquite on a Baron with the nib from a Series 2000 from Exotics and the other is Redwood Burl on a Triton from Exotics as well. The Redwood looked so nice before I turned it lots of eyes and whirls but when I was done it cam out looking not as nice, still nice but no what I expected kind of like opening a present hoping for a train set and getting socks lol. These are actually the first 2 fountain pens I have made.


----------



## renowb (Dec 31, 2011)

Fantastic pens! I like them! Nice job!


----------



## boxerman (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice looking F.P.


----------

